# Boycott WOW Fitness



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Ray Allen got mistreated by the owner of the Cromwell, CT facility, according to the Hartford Courant.

Boycott them! And tell all your family in CT to boycott as well!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;">*Ray Allen Takes Good With Bad*

Desmond Conner | NBA

How would you like to be Ray Allen for a day? Well, you probably would, right? We're talking about a rich athlete, one of the best basketball players on the planet and highly regarded as a person, too.

That's got to be nice, right? But there's another side to being Ray Allen that's not so nice.

Would you want to be asked to leave a local fitness center even though you didn't do anything wrong? Want the cops rapping on your car window with a billy club that nearly smashed the thing because you didn't move the car fast enough, then get patted down? Or some hothead trying to challenge you because his sister wants to meet you? </td> </tr> </tbody></table>


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

terrible move by the owner

rayray should open his own gym now


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

WOW. That gym owner sounds like a real d*****bag to me. I can't believe Ray got disrespected like that. Geesh, I hope this doesn't totally taint his perceptions of New England. There are lots of nice people here, Ray, I swear!


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Makes me wonder if those rumblings about black athletes' concerns in Boston were right. I'd bet everything I own that that would never have happened to Garciaparra or Bird or Schilling.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

This was in CT, but yes, it doesn't help.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Ray went to UCONN and word is has great memories from his time there. There are idiots all over the country.


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

narrator said:


> Makes me wonder if those rumblings about black athletes' concerns in Boston were right. I'd bet everything I own that that would never have happened to Garciaparra or Bird or Schilling.


There are racist white guys in the Twin Cities and Seattle, too. I don't think Ray thinks much of it. He probably figures most all white guys are at least a little racist, so it doesn't make much sense to worry about it. He probably hangs out with other black guys most all the time.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Ainge for 3 said:


> There are racist white guys in the Twin Cities and Seattle, too. I don't think Ray thinks much of it. He probably figures most all white guys are at least a little racist, so it doesn't make much sense to worry about it. He probably hangs out with other black guys most all the time.


I'm sure he's experienced this before. And I know for a fact that there are racists all over the country. I was just pointing out that this (racism) was an issue - in the New England area - before the KG trade and the fact that it happened to a newly-acquired black athlete kinda sorta reinforces those notions. Don't you think?


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Of all people to be disrespected in this way, Ray Allen? This owner must be crazy, for acting the way he did and also IT'S RAY ALLEN! Not only had he offered to pay membership, the dude could have brought tons of business to your club in many possible ways. Smart much? I can't wait for the first Celtics-Lakers, Kobe-Allen matchup this year.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

thekid said:


> Of all people to be disrespected in this way, Ray Allen? This owner must be crazy, for acting the way he did and also IT'S RAY ALLEN! Not only had he offered to pay membership, the dude could have brought tons of business to your club in many possible ways. Smart much? I can't wait for the first Celtics-Lakers, Kobe-Allen matchup this year.


No kidding. Outside of being a bigoted idiot, this guy is a horrible businessman. Ray Allen is a multi-millionaire athlete with lots of multi-millionaire athlete friends. If you run a gym, what kind of a complete moron do you have to be to insult him? Did he really think Ray Allen would stiff him out of membership dues? That's like pennies to a guy in the NBA.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, that gym owner pretty much just ruined his business. By ostracizing Ray Ray from his gym, other gym members might choose to leave.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

blh5387 said:


> Well, that gym owner pretty much just ruined his business. By ostracizing Ray Ray from his gym, other gym members might choose to leave.


id be pissed if i went to a gym that kicked out RAY ALLEN


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

thats ridiculous. Why wouldnt you let a celebrity in?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I just read the full article for the first time. It does not seem like it had anything to do with race. More about money, and an idiot ******* owner:



> Allen was given a guest pass to work out at WOW Fitness in Cromwell a few weeks ago and said he was given the OK to continue working out for free. Allen said he offered to pay for a membership several times but was told it wasn't necessary. He had been there about eight times and one employee approached him about possibly linking up with the owner for a business deal that could bring more members to the club.
> 
> Good move. It was something Ray said he didn't commit to, but was open to, because as a longtime community-oriented guy he envisioned new Celtics teammates Kevin Garnett and Glen "Big Baby" Davis along with Paul Pierce working out with him at times in the state.
> 
> ...


----------

